# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  جمارك السيارات فى مصر

## khaled4

*جمارك السيارات فى مصر
 الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات على السيارات معلومة تهم كل مهتم بسوق السيارات المصرية ومعرفة ما هو جديد بها.. 
48 ألف جنيه للهيونداى..
تصل جملة الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات ورسم تنمية الموارد على السيارة هيونداى التترا موديل 2006 وسعتها اللترية 16500 سىسى حوالى 48 ألف جنيه تقريبا.. حيث تخضع لفئات التعريفة الجمركية 40% من القيمة وضريبة مبيعات 15% من قيمة السيارة مضاف إليها الرسوم الجمركية بالإضافة إلى 3% رسم تنمية موارد. 
385 ألف للجراند شيروكى..
تبلغ جملة الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات ورسم تنمية الموارد على السيارة جراند شيروكى موديل 2006 حوالى 385 ألف جنيه تقريبا حيث تخضع لفئات التعريفة الجمركية وهى 135% من القيمة ورسم وارد و45% من جملة القيمة ورسم الوارد وضريبة مبيعات و 8.5% من جملة القيمة.. 
** الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات على السيارات معلومة تهم كل مهتم بسوق السيارات المصرية ومعرفة ما هو جديد بها.. 
48 ألف جنيه للهيونداى..
تصل جملة الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات ورسم تنمية الموارد على السيارة هيونداى التترا موديل 2006 وسعتها اللترية 16500 سىسى حوالى 48 ألف جنيه تقريبا.. حيث تخضع لفئات التعريفة الجمركية 40% من القيمة وضريبة مبيعات 15% من قيمة السيارة مضاف إليها الرسوم الجمركية بالإضافة إلى 3% رسم تنمية موارد. 
385 ألف للجراند شيروكى..
تبلغ جملة الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات ورسم تنمية الموارد على السيارة جراند شيروكى موديل 2006 حوالى 385 ألف جنيه تقريبا حيث تخضع لفئات التعريفة الجمركية وهى 135% من القيمة ورسم وارد و45% من جملة القيمة ورسم الوارد وضريبة مبيعات و 8.5% من جملة القيمة..*

*منقول من موقع www.gn4me.com*

----------


## MrX48

انا شايف انه كتير قوى وده السبب انه السيارات في مصر اغلى من اي دوله تانية
هما عايزين يعقدوا الناس ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## khaled4

*هما عاوزين الناس تفضل متحشره فى اتوبيسات النقل العام*

----------


## sherifbekhit

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود

----------


## البرداعى

الف شكر
.....................

----------


## وائل جوهر

احب أسأل عن جمارك سياره ميتسوبيشي لانسر 1600 سي سي موديل 2009 f/o

----------

